# Real Home for new dogs required



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello there,

A Family we know are looking to "Get rid" of 3 dogs

They are Bart 8 Years Old who has been with
Kim 4 years old

I think it would be best if they were to go to a good home together.

Alongside this is

Dusty barely a year old

If anyone is interested please let me know or if anyone has any Ideas as to how best to "get rid".

The sooner the better for me so they can go to a good home.

Trev


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Might help if we know what sort of dogs they are breed ect size long haired short haired, temperament.


Jacquie


----------



## 97608 (Feb 7, 2006)

Try www.dogpages.org.uk. This is a great site for re-homing of pets.
You'll find details of all animal rescues, plus if you register you can place your dogs under "private re-homing".

Hope they find a good home,

Jan


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

teemyob said:


> Hello there,
> 
> A Family we know are looking to "Get rid" of 3 dogs
> 
> ...


please trev change it to (rehome) its grating on me


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs*

Three more would be welcome addition - but I don't have the time needed to settle in a rehomed dogger.

Rapide561


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

BIGFRANK said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Hello there,
> ...


Yes Frank,

I was at a party

"Get Rid" was what grated me so much I got invloved in helping. The people who have them bought them for the kids each and evrytime they had a whim for a new pup. The parents are now complaining that they do not get walked. When I suggested that they should either get the kids to do it, do it with the kids or failing that as they allowed the kids to have them in the first place they are ultimately responsible that they should do it I was told "no way we are getting rid". 
The next subject changed to something like what a wonderfull Coffee experience they had had and how much they were looking forward to swimming with the dolphins in Mexico. To this I responded with what a much longer version of what a Bunch of "F****** idiots you are and left the room to speak with other guests.

So I was going to post "Bunch of F****** Idioits with 3 dogs need a good home" but then I know a great deal of "F****** idiots with unwanted pets so had to narrow it down and keep the lauguage Flippin Polite.

Thanks for the weblink looks like that could be a good source.

I will update the breeds and temprements

Thanks again for replying, might even bring the dogs here and rehome them myself if they have not done it when we get back off our trip.

Trev


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*dogs need rehoming*

Hi Teemyob

I just wondered what became of the 3 dogs?

Have you got them all  

Chris


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: Dogs*



Rapide561 said:


> Three more would be welcome addition - but I don't have the time needed to settle in a rehomed dogger.
> 
> Rapide561


You got your hands full already !! 8O


----------

